# Cheap 12 at combo on CL



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Can't copy and paste the listing from this phone, but a guy in Foley has a Kingfisher reel on a 12 wt Worldwide Sportsman rod for $120. Looks like a decent starter rig for bigger fish.


----------

